

Ask HN: Better to have optional signups or force signups/logins? - starshadowx2

I&#x27;m conceptualising a service&#x2F;app that would have both web and mobile versions, and I&#x27;m considering more of an optional login. Think like how you can use Wikipedia without signing in, but when you do you have more functionality.<p>Is this generally a bad idea, or can it help with acquisition more?
======
27182818284
Optional signup with the big three (Facebook, Google+, and create-your-own-
email).

As for the limited feature set before choosing one of those three, I used to
think that was necessary, but I've noticed more and more people don't care as
long as they can choose one of the big three. Especially on mobile where
typing passwords, etc, is difficult. It is much easier just to click the
Facebook or Google buttons.

------
meesterdude
It depends on what you build. Generally you should require signin for things
that need signin - requiring them for things that don't will drive users away.
You can still uniquely identify users if you need to, and then convert them to
an actual account if/when they signup.

~~~
starshadowx2
That's pretty much what I was thinking. The discovery part of the app would be
open but the profile based things would of course need a login.

What ways can you uniquely identify users who aren't logged in?

~~~
meesterdude
browsers are surprisingly unique to each user; see "browser fingerprinting"
[https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/)

You could also just use cookies, which is perhaps a more socially conscious
way of handing it.

~~~
Lan
Browser fingerprinting fails for cases where a computer is shared. That
includes both home and public terminals. Not to mention it creeps people out
and lacks any type of security.

